# 12 foot fishing raft RENTAL



## chrisgebhardt (May 25, 2009)

what are the rates?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi. here is the info page. scroll down to see the rate table. 

Thanks, 
nick


----------

